# Keeping ferrets



## *burnleygirl* (Jun 26, 2008)

just been reading through the thread about euro poles and alot of people are saying things about 2 males living together!

I am looking at getting 3 hobs but all living and working together!

Will this be a problem??


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Generally male ferrets wont fight, but polecats will.
If they are for hunting, its best to get them castrated anyway which will lower the chances of fighting.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

If their entire when they come into season they will fight normally to the death. If you get them done they will be fine: victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ferretman said:


> If their entire when they come into season they will fight normally to the death. If you get them done they will be fine: victory:


But males wont come "into season" unless there is unneutered females around. : victory:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

They come into season anyway never heard that and never even seen that but all ferrets are diffrent.


----------



## *burnleygirl* (Jun 26, 2008)

so if I was to get 3 hobs and keep them living together and working together and get them castrated ( I was going to do that anyway) they is more chance they will get on???


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Yep shouldnt have many problems


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

What about introducing 3 castrated males?
Ive got my big fuzz here and my ozzy and rumble need to be done but im worried about them not getting along. Its no issue as they can have seperate cages just any tips as to a good way to intorduce? x


----------



## *burnleygirl* (Jun 26, 2008)

what about castrated males and spayed female? 2 hobs:1 jill, 1 hob:2 jills or even all jills?


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Aslong as u get spayed/ castrated ferrets youll be fine and should have no problems: victory:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

i always kept castrated males together with no problems. i actually had a group of 4 males and 2 females (all neutrered) and never had any problems whatsoever. They all loved each other!


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

i have kept 3 male ferrets together with no problems, all 3 have been entire, but no females about, and the aviary was 12 by 6, so had a bit of space for them.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

i have 4hobs and 8 jills none of them are castrated and they all live and work together and i have neva had a problem with them.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ferretman said:


> They come into season anyway never heard that and never even seen that but all ferrets are diffrent.


Males dont have seasons like jills do, hobs come into season when they smell/live with a female is season, but females come into season seasonally. : victory:


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

jills are in season now


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Males dont have seasons like jills do, hobs come into season when they smell/live with a female is season



Thats rubbish. Males are programmed to come in to season by the amount of daylight hours they are exposed to. They know when its time to start getting ready for the ladies.

Its nature you can't screw with it unless you get them castrated.

Uncastrated males will fight.

All three of mine are snipped. Two of them are brothers and one is unrelated. They all get on really well together and have never fought.

Marina


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Thats rubbish. Males are programmed to come in to season by the amount of daylight hours they are exposed to. They know when its time to start getting ready for the ladies.
> 
> Its nature you can't screw with it unless you get them castrated.
> 
> ...


Fancy trying it?!
We have 'had' to many of times. 
An 'out of season' male will come into season if he is put around an in season jill.
I must ask...is that your observation ?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

It is my observation. I had a young male and female and the male was in season weeks before my female showed any signs of even thinking about it.

Marina


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

What makes you think the male was in season? :whistling2:


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

laura-jayne said:


> What about introducing 3 castrated males?
> Ive got my big fuzz here and my ozzy and rumble need to be done but im worried about them not getting along. Its no issue as they can have seperate cages just any tips as to a good way to intorduce? x


 
once they are castrated give them 4-6weeks for the hormones to calm down then introduce on neutral territory they will fight but leave them for 20 minutes only intervene if you see blood or poop slinging! if they are fine after 20 minutes its safe to say you can leave them together from then on in if they are not your gonna have to give them 10 minutes a day until they like each other it will work will just be slow!

kylie
x


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

He was greasy, rubbing his urine all over his body and my furniture and his testes were large and fully decended.
He was also very attentive of the female.

Are you insinuating that i dont know what i am talking about, my two boy brothers are the result of a mating that i created.

Marina


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

marinam2 is right males have seasons too i have hobs that have come into me very heavy in season they are practically orange they do not need a female to bring them into season which is why you can not keep entire males together all year round or they will fight and can kill each other


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

No, I wasnt insinuating that at all. 



Kylie said:


> marinam2 is right males have seasons too i have hobs that have come into me very heavy in season they are practically orange they do not need a female to bring them into season which is why you can not keep entire males together all year round or they will fight and can kill each other


Yes, males have seasons, but they dont get seasonal seasons, like a jill cant be brought into season by an "in season" hob, but a hob can be brought into season by an in season jill (bloody hell I just confused myself)


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Again your wrong!!!! Uncastrated males will have a season every year that will last approx 4-5 months depending on the month they started. Whether a female is around them or NOT.

The advice your giving out could get someone in to trouble so becareful what you tell people!!

Burnley girl please trust me i've read all the books i do not know what loveforlizards has been reading but it is not factual and very incorrect.


Marina


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Again your wrong!!!! Uncastrated males will have a season every year that will last approx 4-5 months depending on the month they started. Whether a female is around them or NOT.
> 
> The advice your giving out could get someone in to trouble so becareful what you tell people!!
> 
> ...


 Its because I dont rely on books (Who could be written by anybody with common sense) and people I dont know to tell me how to care for my ferrets. I rely on experience (of both myself and people I grew up with when rescuing/showing/rehabbing).


----------



## *burnleygirl* (Jun 26, 2008)

Right so if I got my males castrated they wont come into 'season'??? 

Im well confused now I have never heard of a male coming into season but maybe because the ones I have had contact with are castrated???

We have decided to get 3 hobs if poss!!


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

get 3 castrated hobs and youll get no problems what so ever no seasons no nothing


----------

